
LinkedIn Profile Crawler API - nubela
https://nubela.co/proxycurl/linkedin
======
nubela
Hello everyone, I am product owner of Proxycurl and our new Linkedin here.

We love (big) data and crawlers at our company, and many a times, we have
tried building products on top of big data that we have crawled. But one of
the hardest thing to crawl is Linkedin. While we have the technology and
crawling network to do it, most of our customers really wanted a turnkey
solution at a price that scales.

Eventually, after losing many inbound leads due to the developers not being
able to use our rudimentary crawling API, we decided to overhaul our API and
build in a dedicated Linkedin API endpoint.

The hard thing about Linkedin profiles are that they really hate HTML markup.
Or maybe it is intended that way to deter scrapers.

Most of their content are placed in <code></code> and later parsed using their
frontend javascript code. This is a cat-and-mouse game between developers and
Linkedin. Instead of fighting them one developer at a time, we think a managed
service for Linkedin Profile crawling might be useful. Your thoughts?

